# premier application cocoa



## an3k (26 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, je crée ma première appli cocoa grace au tuto ici : http://www.projectomega.org/article.php?lg=fr&php=oreilly_cocoa4&p=1
je fais tout comme ils disent mais j'ai à chaque fois cette erreur je ne comprend pas :
can't locate file for: -lcrt1.o

quelqu'un a dejà eu ca ? merci


----------



## an3k (28 Septembre 2005)

meme si ce post ne rassemble pas les foules, je vais tenir une sorte de journal de bord de la création du logiciel :

*Présentation de l'appli :* 
Il sagit d'un logiciel semblable à iCalepin : gestion de notes par catégories, mais à la pace de l'export vers iPod ou iDisk, je veux pouvoir exporter en pdf suivant un template précis (et en rtf aussi peut etre ?). L'interface du logiciel se voudra simplissime : quelques boutons pour la mise en page (j'ai besoin de 4 styles : titre, petit titre, texte, mots importants), un bouton enregistrer, un bouton export en pdf, un bouton nouveau (pratique  lol) et enfin un bouton pour le drawer, puisque la liste des notes s'affichera dans ce drawer.
une image de ce que je veux :



une image de ce que je veux pour le pdf :




*Les étapes :* 
-j'ai trouvé d'ou venait le soucis : une version obsolète d'Xcode.
-j'ai compilé un programme simple d'éditeur de de texe avec 0lignes de codes (on ne peut pas enregistrer ni faire grand chose d'ailleur  )
-j'ai créé l'interface du logiciel, il me reste à réussir à placer un drawer :/
là ou j'en suis au niveu de l'interface :



donc pas de drawer


----------



## ntx (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
je suivais ta discussion  sur un autre forum, et comme j'ai la flemme de m'y inscrire D), je te reponds ici.
Si tu veux comprendre Cocoa, le mieux est quand meme de te prendre un livre : le tres bon COCOA PAR LA PRATIQUE devrait faire l'affaire pour les generalites (verifie bien de choisir la derniere edition), et pour des sujets plus precis les articles de Project-Omega sont pas mals. Le probleme n'est pas d'apprendre un nouveau langage (l'objective-c est vite maitrise si tu connais le C), mais de comprendre la "philosophie" de Cocoa. Et je crains que des exemples ne suffisent pas pour comprendre les mechanismes qui entrent en jeu.


----------



## an3k (29 Septembre 2005)

merci de ta réponse 
je comptait effectivement prendre cocoa par la pratique  pour assimiler les concepts. meme si j'apprend mieu avec des scripts que je décortique, que je modifie ect... (j'ai appris php, html, xhtml+css et action script comme ca). Par conctre, je ne connais pas le C :/ je connais un autre langage POO : l'action script, mais c'est tout.
je vais le commander dès demain le bouqin ! (y'a un exemple d'éditeur de texte dans le style du mien dedans ou aps ?)

ps : c'est normal si je trouve que pour osX 10.2 (j'ai panther :/) ?


----------



## ntx (29 Septembre 2005)

Les exemples sont plutot bases sur une application pour gerer un petit formulaire et une petit outil de dessin. Mais une fois les bases assimilees, tu trouveras des exemples d'editeur de texte - notamment un fameux sans aucune ligne de code qui gere les copier-coller et les documents.
Mais avant cela il faut surtout comprendre comment marche une application Cocoa, les documents, les controlleurs de fenetre, les nibs, etc ...
Pour la version du livre, je sais qu'il y a plusieurs editions, par contre je ne sais pas si la derniere s'est arretee a 10.2 (moi j'ai la premiere edition en anglais). Mais c'est pas trop grave car les bases restent les memes. La seule grande nouveaute sur 10.4 ce sont les bindings, mais tu as le temps de voir cela plus tard.


----------



## an3k (29 Septembre 2005)

ok merci pour l'info 
bon bah sinon j'ai aps avancé depuis hier, j'arrive pas à mettre un bouton pour mon drawer, et pas de tutos pour le faire donc on va attendre le livre...


----------



## mpergand (29 Septembre 2005)

Tu as été voir PAR ICI 

Je pense que ça devrait t'occuper un petit moment


----------



## an3k (29 Septembre 2005)

oui j'ai été mais il n'y a pas de doc réellement portant sur cocoa 
j'ai pris celle d'objective C, mais tant que je ne maitriserais pas comment marche cocoa ce qu'il faut faire et tout, je pense que ca ne me sert à rien...


----------

